# Benefits of burning beeswax candles?



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

http://www.eppa.ca/meetings/beeswax%20candles.html 
http://www.santafecandle.com/learn/beeswax/whybeeswax.htm 
http://www.philoxia.com/whyburn.htm 

I do not know how accurate any of these sites are but they do claim that beeswax candles are healthier than paraffin.

------------------
Rob Koss


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Jason G in Tennessee said:


> I have heard that beeswax candles do not produce soot and is part of the reason that the many churches use them in services instead of petroleum by-product candles.


Is that why? I believe that the Catholic Church decreed that beeswax candles were to be used before paraffin wax came into existence. Having something to do w/ beeswax being pure.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Is that why? I believe that the Catholic Church decreed that beeswax candles were to be used before paraffin wax came into existence. Having something to do w/ beeswax being pure.


Originally, before paraffin, all you had were pure beeswax candles so that's why they used them. Now, I believe that they only have to be 51% beeswax, probably because of cost.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, now, there were bayberry wax, tallow, and whale oil wax before paraffin came along. Beeswax definitely smells better than tallow and whale oil, so maybe that had something to do w/ it. And bayberry isn't white, I believe.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

A long time ago, in the northern part of Mexico and the southwest Texas regions, farmers would harvest a plant called "Candelilla" -it means little candle. 
It is a desert plant that has long finger like branches and are coated with some sort of wax. It must be over 45 years ago when this plant was being depleted and my dad, a journalist, took me on a trip to witness and talk to the "candle makers of the dessert" 
I remember them gathering this plant, cutting it to pieces with machetes, and then; boiling them on big tubs. 
They made big huge candles for the catholic churches in Mexico and southwest, the church preferred this candles over anything else for they lasted the longest. 
The industry died eventually and so did their secrets about making this candles.


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

I have to say that beeswax candles are vastly superior to paraffin candles. I didn't know this before I became interested in bees. We always used paraffin, in fact we had a house full of big candles because we had a friend who was a hippy candlemaker, and she was always giving us candles. But when I realized that I was going to have some wax, I got some beeswax candles, just to try They are so much better. They smell better. They don't have that stink that paraffin does, and the crud that paraffin gives off as it burns. They burn a lot longer, if made with properly sized wicks.. I don't know about the anti-allergic properties, but my wife has taken to burning them when her allergies act up, and she says she sleeps better.

When I've accumulated enough wax, I' going to make some fancy ones.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Beeswax burns brighter and longer than paraffin wax and is, therefore, cheaper to burn. I will not burn paraffin candles in the house anymore due to the toxins. The remaining paraffin candles I have will be burned outside only and no more will be purchased.

Do not blend beeswax and paraffin to make candles. It is reported that that type of candle burned indoors will coat some things..........think it was electronics??

Look for the golden glowing sphere at the wick of a burning beeswax candle!


----------



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> Is that why? I believe that the Catholic Church decreed that beeswax candles were to be used before paraffin wax came into existence. Having something to do w/ beeswax being pure.


I read somewhere they used it because it was made by the virgin bees.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I bet you are right about that.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Make yourself a tallow candle and smell the difference between it and beeswax as well as the amount of smoke. I wonder if science knew that bees producing the wax were virgins. I seriously doubt it. Beeswax was just the best and it makes sense to give God your best.


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Kidbeeyoz said:


> I read somewhere they used it because it was made by the virgin bees.


REALLY?


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

haha. Just the fact that beeswax is not a product of a bunch petroleum junk is a plus enough. Who wants to breath that?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Half of the candle content today is.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I think it was a mistake for the church to go to the beeswax/paraffin blends. Paraffin is NOT cheaper to burn and is not clean burning. Pure beeswax candles last much longer than paraffin does.


----------



## A_Bee_Guy (May 27, 2012)

I have read somewhere that "virgin" beeswax is wax that has never had brood in it, only honey.


----------

